# Bella has antoher egg



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok well she laid another egg sometime in the night this time it did not hit the bottom of the cage she laid it in her food bowl.....my question is should I move it to the nesting box or in somthing on the bottom of the cate to prevent it from falling and will moving it hurt it? Im excited and nervous


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, first thing first. Is Bella an only tiel, meaning does she have a male with her or even another female?
From what I remember, she's an only tiel and you're not trying to breed her so you wouldn't add a box but what you can do is lay a small hand towel on the bottom of the cage in the corner to make it more comfortable for her but whatever you do, don't remove the egg. If there is no male present then you don't need to do anything besides provide her with LOTS of veggies, eggfood, etc-things to build her calcium level so no complications come up. When you get a change read this thread so you understand what I mean by that: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2539&highlight=making
She's probably going to lay a couple more (the average is 2-8) and she'll sit on the for the duration of the incubation (18-21 days). Let her stay on them until she realizes no babies are coming and she'll get tired of sitting on them. You'll notice she'll start staying on them less and less-when you see her ignore them for the majority of the day you can remove one a day until the clutch is gone. It's also helpful to do one final change up of perches, toys, dishes, etc at that time. During this time you should change around things in her cage to bring her out of her comfort level and make sure she's getting atleast 12hr of "nighttime" to simulate winter. Both of these things combined will help get her out of breeding condition. 
If you have any questions, just let me know.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bella and her egg*

Bella has a male in the cage with her he was sitting on the egg this morning


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Are you wanting to breed them?


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bella and Bruce*

Yes I would like to breed them


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would carefully move the egg to the nest box be sure not to shake it and hopefully they will start nesting on them in the box.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ahh ok... Then it's a different story. Add a box and move the egg in there then. Make sure to wash your hands well and try them each time you handle the egg. If you have any questions just post then, we'll be glad to help. There's a few of us breeding right now. Research as much as you can and be sure you're ready for anything. Do they eat their veggies?


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bruce and Bella*

I tried getting them to eat diffrent things but they wont I tried carrots broccoli brown rice I got a vitamen supplment from petco and you just put that on top of there food and they ate that.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nesting box*

my nesting box sits on the bottom of the cage should I hang it I was told that they like to be up high is why she may have layed the egg in her food bowl?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Be careful with the vitamin supplement. Sometimes they get too much of it and it does the opposite that it's suppose to. I personally don't use them and probably never will. Check our food and nutrition for different idea. This is the time to provide them with as many different foods as you can so they can gain their strenght. Try giving them a hard boiled egg (minus the egg white) and mash the shell and yolk with some steamed corn, peas and spinach. Keep offering it everyday so they get use to it.


As far as the box it doesn't NEED to be up high. Does your cage have a breeder or feeder door? It's easier to hang it on the outside so they only have access to the door or the box can become pretty soiled and it won't be as hygenic. Plus, it's harder to access when it's inside.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nesting box*

yes it has a breeder door and food doors and thanks for all the help I do appriciate it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Anytime.  That's what this forum is for!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck!  There really will be a baby boom on these forums in a few weeks time.


----------



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratultions and good luck!!! :d :d :d


----------

